#ubuntu-dz 2011-04-22
<DelphiWorld> salut
<DelphiWorld> salut Off
<Off> Hey
<DelphiWorld> Off: sava?
<DelphiWorld> Off: join #DZMesh
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-16
<Rohff94> bonjour a tous
<Rohff94> BoFFire-, Siphax Tux-Tn 
<Siphax> bonjour
<Rohff94> bjr Siphax 
<Rohff94> t nouveau ici Siphax ?
<Rohff94> ou tu as change de pseudo 
<Siphax> les deux
<Rohff94> bref je crois qu'on se connait pas !! ou je me trompe 
<Rohff94> mon pseudo te dit rien !!!
<Siphax> non
#ubuntu-dz 2012-04-20
<BLACK_SC0RP> SLT
<Tux-Tn> hello BLACK_SC0RP 
<BLACK_SC0RP> hello
<BLACK_SC0RP> you from algeria
<BLACK_SC0RP> Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> no
<Tux-Tn> from tunisia
<BLACK_SC0RP> you from team ubuntu-dz
<Tux-Tn> no if i am not algerian how can i be from ubuntu-dz team?
<zoulou> salamo 3alicoum
<Siphax> sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d unity-2d-common unity-2d-panel unity-2d-shell unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-common unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-video unity-scope-musicstores unity-scope-video-remote unity-services indicator-messages indicator-status-provider-mc5 appmenu-qt appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 lightdm unity-greeter overlay-scrollbar zeitgeist zeitgeist-core zeitgeist-datahub activity-log-manager-com
<Siphax> mon activity-log-manager-control-center
<Off> ?
<Siphax> c'est une obsolète
<Tux-Tn> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop?
<BLACK_SC0RP> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2014-04-19
<neohaux> Salem
<neohaux> some one is using Ubunutu with arabic fonts here ?
